

Creating More Using Less Effort with Ruby on Rails - edw519
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/creatingmoreusinglesseffortwithrubyonrails

======
rob
Is this true?

"You need 100–200 MB of dedicated RAM to host even a low-traffic Rails
application"

~~~
sanswork
No it's not true at all

~~~
johns
You need MUCH more...I kid, I kid

